# Xena - Great Pyrenees x Anatolian Shepherd mix puppy!



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

*New puppy*

New puppy!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww what a beautiful little girl! <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww so fluffy and cute!


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Yea she's a meatball. Lazy, stubborn, and too adorable for her own good.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

She's really pretty! Congratulations


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

XenaWarrior said:


> Yea she's a meatball. Lazy, stubborn, and too adorable for her own good.


Adorable is how puppies survive long enough to become dogs, lol!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Very very nice! Adorable Puppy- keep us updated! we have Oscar he is a 3rd generation Pyr- anatolian cross (LGDs for goats) and its interesting he is very tall and lean, lighter build of the Anatolian but with that Pyr coat- here is a pic of him (he is almost 11months):


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow he is stunning! Xena's litter mates were a mix of pure white and primarily white with masks. Your guy is gorgeous. How is his temperament? Is he high energy, reserved, hard headed, easy to train, etc? I have read so much on the two breeds and I am very curious on your dogs characteristics. I will certainly keep everyone updated and I'm sure to be on this site often seeking advice! Lol.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

She definitely looks like a Pyrenees. Beautiful puppy  can't wait to see her grow-up!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

SO cute! Congrats.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Cute pup! I am looking forward to seeing how your pup grows up. 

This is my Anatolian/GrPyr cross. He is doing what he loves to do. He is coyote watching. 



this is my daughter's boyfriend Anatolian/Gr Pyr mix. He stayed short haired like Mowgli


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Your pup is adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

I know - I am excited to see how she looks full grown too. Her mom and dad were on site and both appeared to be purebred Great Pyrenees. They were snow white, veryyyy thick coated, and giants. However, the farmer told us the dad had a bit of Anatolian Shepherd in him. Supposedly the percentage is about 25 percent. Most people who see her automatically say "is this a Great Pyrenees???" because she is solid, thick, fluffy, and has a lot of traits from the Great Pyrenees but I also see the Anatolian Shepherd in her too facial wise and with her mask. It could go either way but your guy is adorable (I REALLY see the Anatolian Shepherd in him) and your daughters boyfriends baby is so precious.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

XenaWarrior said:


> Wow he is stunning! Xena's litter mates were a mix of pure white and primarily white with masks. Your guy is gorgeous. How is his temperament? Is he high energy, reserved, hard headed, easy to train, etc? I have read so much on the two breeds and I am very curious on your dogs characteristics. I will certainly keep everyone updated and I'm sure to be on this site often seeking advice! Lol.


(sorry went to work, 12 hours and jsut back now).... well the whole litter was white (if you squint though he has a very faint biscuit tinge to him on parts)...
Yes- I am am curious too what your gal grows up to be.
He is our first LGD breed. Temprament is... low key but very affectionate in a hard headed sort of way. He rests alot (doesnt waste any energy and naps) but is up at the first sign of anything unusual- he barks ALOT. Did I mention hard headed? He will go do something and do it and ignore you unless you are very firm and insistent (ie hold his collar and not allow him to do it)- yet sensitve to correction, harsh tone and he wilts, tries to run away..
We took him to puppy class, honestly he just curled up and went to sleep unless directly engaged. He sort of turns off when not needing to be otherwise engaged (a really nice change from our other Busy bee type dogs)...

The temprament is so interesting - not exactly aloof, but fairly reserved and independent, yet he really loves recieving affection is an odd combo.... 


He is a work in progress. He does respond to commands but slowly. Not precision obedience.
We really love him.
(OK getting sleepy)- more later, love to see your cute pup and want lotsa pics as she grows up!


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to share all of that with me. I have read that Great Pyrenees/Anatolian Shepherd can be really stubborn, independent, and needs a strong handler. We have been socializing Xena as much as possible because I've read that the breed can be aloof and weary of strangers. She is around children (we have two under the age of five and a neighborhood full of children), we bring her into Pet Smart, and she has been socialized with other vaccinated/healthy dog's on the base (puppies and adult dog's). We can't bring her to the lake or park yet because she is not vaccinated (too young right now, we're waiting another 2 weeks for when she is of age). We have tried to start training her on the leash but she is LAZY. She just lays there and looks up at us like, "really?". 

 We just adore her! And new pictures coming soon.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Cute pup! I am looking forward to seeing how your pup grows up.
> 
> This is my Anatolian/GrPyr cross. He is doing what he loves to do. He is coyote watching.
> 
> ...



nIce looking dogs!
I think we should have a thread for people to post their Pyr- anatolians- I love the range and variation in looks....

BTW, Oscar looked alot like that pup-- solid white and short coated (his tail was almost hairless, I was worried he had mange for awhile).... his longer coat grew in gradually over time....
weird huh...


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

I think it's so neat how different they all look.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> nIce looking dogs!
> I think we should have a thread for people to post their Pyr- anatolians- I love the range and variation in looks....


I agree!

I also agree on the whole temp thing. No training trophies for Mowgli either. Sleeping awards and barking awards maybe.


----------

